
Which programming languages have the happiest (and angriest) commenters? - roger_burkhard
https://hackernoon.com/which-programming-languages-have-the-happiest-and-angriest-commenters-ebe91b3852ed#.qfqks0d79
======
motardo
This is a very cool idea, but the search terms were too simplistic. For
example the word "wrong" in "If the commit was to the wrong branch..." should
probably not be interpreted as an angry comment.

